# Do You Need Extra Water In Your Toilet Bowl?



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I had to take the tt in to the dealer because the toilet would not hold water. They replaced the gasket. I had the tech show me how for future reference so I could do it myself. It's very easy. Anyway, he showed me if you need more water in the bowl, put your foot under the flush pedal and lift up. It will keep filling until you let go.
Don't know if this can help any one in any way but I thought it was a neat trick.

Lou


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Yianni said:


> I had to take the tt in to the dealer because the toilet would not hold water. They replaced the gasket. I had the tech show me how for future reference so I could do it myself. It's very easy. Anyway, he showed me if you need more water in the bowl, put your foot under the flush pedal and lift up. It will keep filling until you let go.
> Don't know if this can help any one in any way but I thought it was a neat trick.
> 
> Lou


Oh, wow! I will try that. It's a real pita to have to raise the level with half a depression of the pedal. Hope it works - thanks for the tip!

Sluggo


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Great tip!









Never knew that.

Thanks!

Russ


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah Lou








I figured that out early on but never thought to post it. I just assumed everyone else already knew that?








I fill the bowl two or three times after we flush our black tank to make sure nothing is stuck to the sensor. It is a great thigh & calf workout.







I switch legs while I do it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What pedal??









Our toliet has a handle, along the side of the bowl...half way for just water, all the way to open the valve.

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> What pedal??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim,

The newer models have a pedal on the left side of the toilet to step on to flush, no handle.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> The newer models have a pedal on the left side of the toilet to step on to flush, no handle.


Wouldn't my dog love that!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know about your dog Doug, but my son really enjoys the pedal........


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wouldn't my dog love that!


I didn't think PDX_Cowboy was heavy enough 

Ed


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

First we had a PUP, with a porta potti







Then on our last OB we had a handle on our potti







Now with this OB we have the foot pedal







WHO knows, in the future the bathrooms may come standard with a toilet AND a beaudet (no clue how to spell it - I know it sprays water up your butt )


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Yianni said:


> I had to take the tt in to the dealer because the toilet would not hold water. They replaced the gasket. I had the tech show me how for future reference so I could do it myself. It's very easy. Anyway, he showed me if you need more water in the bowl, put your foot under the flush pedal and lift up. It will keep filling until you let go.
> Don't know if this can help any one in any way but I thought it was a neat trick.
> 
> Lou


Yup, just pull up on it til your fanny gets wet.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, I knew that. The guy went over that when I bought it.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> I had to take the tt in to the dealer because the toilet would not hold water. They replaced the gasket. I had the tech show me how for future reference so I could do it myself. It's very easy. Anyway, he showed me if you need more water in the bowl, put your foot under the flush pedal and lift up. It will keep filling until you let go.
> Don't know if this can help any one in any way but I thought it was a neat trick.
> 
> Lou


Oh, wow! I will try that. It's a real pita to have to raise the level with half a depression of the pedal. Hope it works - thanks for the tip!

Sluggo
[/quote]








Phooey - doesn't work on mine. http://www.thetford.com/permanent_aquamagicv.cfm


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Yeah Lou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami!
I completely fill my black tank, after emptying it, to give it a good swoosh. Just have a seat, put your right foot on the pedal and let 'er rip!!







Course, make sure you CLOSE the black tank handle before you do this. I sat there FOREVER, one day, before I realized why the thing wasn't filling up!!








Darlene


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

The instructions are on the underside of the lid...


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Sluggo54 said:


> I had to take the tt in to the dealer because the toilet would not hold water. They replaced the gasket. I had the tech show me how for future reference so I could do it myself. It's very easy. Anyway, he showed me if you need more water in the bowl, put your foot under the flush pedal and lift up. It will keep filling until you let go.
> Don't know if this can help any one in any way but I thought it was a neat trick.
> 
> Lou


Oh, wow! I will try that. It's a real pita to have to raise the level with half a depression of the pedal. Hope it works - thanks for the tip!

Sluggo
[/quote]








Phooey - doesn't work on mine. http://www.thetford.com/permanent_aquamagicv.cfm
[/quote]

It should work on yours...Here is what your link stated...
'Easy to use one pedal or one handle flush: Half way _adds water _







, full activation flushes.' Good luck


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> The newer models have a pedal on the left side of the toilet to step on to flush, no handle.


Wouldn't my dog love that!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Doug, Doug, Doug!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Yeah Lou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami!
I completely fill my black tank, after emptying it, to give it a good swoosh. Just have a seat, put your right foot on the pedal and let 'er rip!!







Course, make sure you CLOSE the black tank handle before you do this. I sat there FOREVER, one day, before I realized why the thing wasn't filling up!!








Darlene








[/quote]

Thanks for the tip Darlene, I'll have to try that if I'm tired or get a leg cramp.







I don't completely fill the black tank again. But, just by filling the entire toilet basin & then flushing it all at once a couple times kind of flushes out anything that may be hung up on something.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> The newer models have a pedal on the left side of the toilet to step on to flush, no handle.


Wouldn't my dog love that!

Happy Trails,
Doug[/quote]
Doug, Doug, Doug!














[/quote]
Yeah - what she said!

Doug, Doug, Doug!









We just blindfold the boys when they use the toilet! NEVER - I repeat - NEVER - let Cowboy WATCH you flush!


----------

